# Aufnahmeprobleme mit Cool Edit Pro 2.1



## dtw59 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich recorde zu hause selber mit CEP 2.1 aber seit gestern hab ich das Problem, dass ich wenn ich recorden will irgendwie auch das Instrumental mitrecorde!
Ich habe eine t.mix Mixer und meine Kopfhörer sind am PC angeschlossen so habe ich viele Recordings zuvor auch gemacht ohne Probleme!
Aber diesmal nimmt das Programm das Instrumental auf obwohl die Boxen keine Lauten von sich geben und die Kopfhörer leise sind.
Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.
Danke


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

gestern hast du noch geschrieben, es funktionert. Hat es nur kurzeitig geklappt?
Haste du schon mal ein anderes Aufnahmeprogramm versucht oder bist du dir sicher dass es an CEP liegt?


----------



## dtw59 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja du hast recht gestern hat es geklappt aber das Problem war das ich ja in der Audioreglung die Laustärkereglung und Wave runter drehen musste.
Und das hab ich erst gemacht dann ging es aber das Problem war ich musste irgendwie das Instrumentel hören und wenn ich die obengenannte runterdrehe kann ich es nicht hören also da hatte ich das Problem wieder 
Und mit anderen Programmen hatte ich früher nur mit Acoustica zutun aber da mir das nicht so gut gefallen hat hab ich mich für das CEP 2.1 entschieden.


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich mein ja nicht, dass du auf ein anderes Prog umsteigen sollst, nur dass du gucken sollst, ob das Problem nur an CEP liegt oder eben allgemein. (CEP ist schon ein tolles Teil, hab den Nachfolger).

Guck nochmal in die Laustärkereglung, aber achte mal darauf, dass du unter dem Punkt "Aufnahme" bist. Du hast warscheinlich nur die "Wiedergabe" runter gedreht.

Benutzt du eine Sounkarte oder den On-Bord-Sound?


----------



## dtw59 (9. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem andern Programm gucken kann ich jetzt nicht machen weil ich nur CEP drauf habe und kein anderes Proramm da.
Ich benutze leider Gottes nur ein On-Bord-Sound und mit den Einstellungen war ich auch bei den Aufnahmen.


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Anderes Prog, kein Problem: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Audacity_13010690.html
Kostenlos und gut.

Bring mal den Treiber für den On-Bord-Chip auf den aktuellsten Stand. Hat bei mir viel ausgemacht und sogar die Latenzzeit verbessert


----------



## dtw59 (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den Link 
Und ich bin nicht gerade der PC-Hellste wie kreig ich die denn auf den neusten Stand (voll peinlich aber was solls  )


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal bringst du den Namen deines Soundchips in Erfahrung. Dann suchst du in Googel sowas wie: "<Chipname> Treiber" und dann solltest du etwas finden, klar soweit?


----------



## dtw59 (9. Oktober 2008)

Glasklar 
Leider is das bei Audacity genauso -.-
Naja bis dahin versuch ich mal meinen Treiber wieder aufzupeppen
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du schwierigkeiten hast den Namen deines Soundchips rauszubekommen:
Unter Systemsteuerung -> System -> Hardware müsste das stehen (denke ich, ich sitzt hier vor Linux)
Ansonsten suchst du mal das Tool Everest in Google. Ist ein kostenloses Prog. welches so etwas anzeigt


----------



## dtw59 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ok ich hab jetzt meinen Treiber erneuert aber was ist mit meimem Problem mit dem Recorden?


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich schließe aus deiner Antwort, dass der neue Treiber das Problem nicht gelöst hat.
Ist dein Soundchip Voll- oder Halbduplex? Poste doch mal bitte seine Bezeichnung.


----------



## dtw59 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt die Realtek AC97


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, hab den Gleichen.
Leider wies ich gerade auch nicht weiter.
Sobald ich zuhause bin, kann ich mal meine Einstellungen überprüfen, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen. Poste aber bitte nochmal die Versionsnummer des Treibers.


----------



## dtw59 (10. Oktober 2008)

11.50.0.42618


----------

